# MTV Exposed



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay...I think I saw the worst thing on TV ever.....
I saw a part of the MTV Exposed, tonight that was a canadian "punk-rock" band named Hedley(really ?!?!?!), supposed to be really popular (never heard about them before) and they were so stupids, talking about dicks, make some homophobic jokes on radio...over and over, gettin' worse each minute! Can believe the got a Gold record! I thnink I'm gonna prostitute myself this is the future of the world...and it's end!
Too worst to be true!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Punk-rock? LOL. 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=9l_h8_mbZsc&feature=related

PS. This is punk:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=l5_t-bP19p8&feature=related


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> Punk-rock? LOL
> 
> This is punk:
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=l5_t-bP19p8&feature=related


Much as I like the DKs, this is punk: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci5SZx3VI_U
Everything else is just posing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> this is punk: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci5SZx3VI_U


Yes.

(needed 10 characters)


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Even in the video they look like douchebags...I don't understand why they let them act like that! There's nobody in that industry who want to punch them in the face?  Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But seriously, that's really bad, and probably many yougster will act like that to impress their friend, on the other hand I'll have a lot of fun to look at them and makin' fun of them during the summer night!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=E7R5OkWVNfM

These are the boys that started it all


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Punk-rock? LOL.
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=9l_h8_mbZsc&feature=related


Gawwwd... they fake sail too but make it really obvious. You can actually see rope yolk dragging the friggin boat.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Ripper said:


> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=E7R5OkWVNfM
> 
> These are the boys that started it all


You gotta love some of the comments for this vid. Viva los USA!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Gawwwd... they fake sail too but make it really obvious. You can actually see rope yolk dragging the friggin boat.


Isn't it supposed to be a parody of that cheesey 80s Duran Duran video? I think its supposed to be tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Isn't it supposed to be a parody of that cheesey 80s Duran Duran video? I think its supposed to be tongue-in-cheek.


LOL! That would be RIO I guess and it was very hip at the time no? At least in the 80's there was effort put into video to make it (somewhat) watchable. Anybody remember Doug Podel WLLZ Detroits wheels? Lots of hair bands and great vids...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hey Starbuck50 - thanks for the trip down memory lane with the Doug Podell reference. The video show he hosted was called The Beat. Man, if ever there was a guy who had a face (and hair) for radio, it was him... 

I will see your WLLZ, and raise you a WABX (99.5)...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Haha I always chuckle when "the history of punk" and "just what is this punk music anyways" comes up 

I think, if you can put it in rotation with Simon and Garfunkel it is most probably not punk........

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8klW9trVTQ 

well then again...

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=K3CZONdLDmc

but there are some things that are odd enough to be hard to situate but do show the odd roads music takes...

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=B6dmMYjCAMw

(gosh, Id be wanting to mention NiN and Ministry too, and Sonic Youth and Dead Kennedy's and Forgotten Rebels and Skinny Puppy and and and and!)


The few moments of the Hedley music and I was thinking "wow Micheal Bolton went ... hard pop" @[email protected]!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Hey Starbuck50 - thanks for the trip down memory lane with the Doug Podell reference. The video show he hosted was called The Beat. Man, if ever there was a guy who had a face (and hair) for radio, it was him...
> 
> I will see your WLLZ, and raise you a WABX (99.5)...


Ha! I grew up in rural NS with NO FM radio. The only cool thing we had in the 80's was the new music and then "WLLZ Detroit's Wheels" late Friday night! That's the only way I would have learned about most of the cheezball hair bands I love so much as it was pre MTV or MM Not that we even had cable!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Ripper said:


> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=E7R5OkWVNfM
> 
> These are the boys that started it all


Yup, +1 on that one.

MC5 ----> The Stooges ----> The Sex Pistols.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Isn't it supposed to be a parody of that cheesey 80s Duran Duran video? I think its supposed to be tongue-in-cheek.


Doesn't change the fact that it's pop music packaged as punk.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Much as I like the DKs, this is punk: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci5SZx3VI_U
> Everything else is just posing.


  Yep...the Sex Pistols were the shit. I'll probably get flamed for saying this, but they were one of the greatest rock n' roll bands ever. Their first and only album "Never Mind The Bollocks" is IMHO, a classic.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

No discussion about punk would be complete without these guys

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=wMD7Ezp3gWc&feature=related


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Red Foreman said:


> No discussion about punk would be complete without these guys
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=wMD7Ezp3gWc&feature=related


 
The Ramones had a lot of great songs.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hedley... Ugh. They have a concert coming up in Moncton and people are raring to go see it... Ugh.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Paul said:


> If that happens, I, (for one), will, (in the true spirit of Sid Vicious), pi$$ on you to put out the fire.
> 
> The energy and passion on "...Bollocks" makes it one of the best rock albums of the '70s, if not all Rock & Roll.


LOL!!! Please don't pee on me!!!!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

mario said:


> Yep...the Sex Pistols were the shit. I'll probably get flamed for saying this, but they were one of the greatest rock n' roll bands ever. Their first and only album "Never Mind The Bollocks" is IMHO, a classic.


Couldn't agree more. It makes me laugh now to see these so called "punk" bands - Green Day, Sum 41 etc. Pass on that crap and go straight to the source: "Never Mind the Bollocks - Heres the Sex Pistols". :rockon2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

I think Hedley is most popular because of Jacob Hoggard. He had quite the following on Canadian Idol a couple of years ago.








Just gave me the creeps.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Graham said:


> I think Hedley is most popular because of Jacob Hoggard. He had quite the following on Canadian Idol a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I agree. That's not a punk. That's a young conservative with a lip ring.
This...








...is a punk.
Bit different.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mr. Hoggard has been known to take his shirt off and/or moon the crowd. What a little hellraiser.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*And on THAT note.*

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/ab...newsitemid=CTVNews/20080615/MMVA_party_080615


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:frown: Oh goody, the Barney generation!


----------

